# Herbal life?



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I just got a "free sample" of Herbal life weight loss products...
WOW they are not cheap!!

Anybody know about them? how do they do?
Thanks!


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

Aren't they the
"Lose weight now -- ask me how" people?

My sister sold the stuff and used it as well. For a while she was very gung ho about it until a) she didn't lose any weight and b) she didn't make any money. 

I never tried it myself -- because yes it was very costly. 

I think it probably falls in line with most commercial "herbal" remedies for weight. They work as long as you also cut calories and exercise.  


Jill


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

I also have a sister that sold and used the stuff......she is HUGE now.
I tried some of it and it didn't work for me. NOTHING is better than eating right, drinking lots of water and getting more exercise.


----------



## perennial (Aug 23, 2004)

I used the products lost alot of weight - and when i went off them, i gained it back - maybe if i had thought ahead and did a better transition? I went from very low carb to eating again. 

Very depressing except for the fact that i know i look fabulous in a size 8 and it is possible for me. 

I lost the weight very fast - maybe 4-5 months.


I am doing a turbojam video system about an hour a day and eating light. For breakfast, i eat shredded wheat (plain kind), or a bit of yogurt, 
sometimes a plain protein shake (leftover - any that is low carb, low sugar high protein would do), lunch i have salad, whole grain bread slice and a bit of protein, supper mostly veggies with small protein and small carb.

I'm losing weight again and feel really good about my choices.


Also, herbalife has tons of caffeine in it and it's definitely easy to get used to.


----------



## Paul1 (Apr 2, 2006)

Nothing replaces a good diet. For more information you can visit www.johnstonefitness.com and browse the forums (no this is not a selfish plug, I don't own the site).


----------

